# TOP 3 tire cleaners



## SJ_BIKER (Jun 12, 2013)

My top 3 tire cleaners are as follows
 Soap and water

Simple green 

Wesleys if really grimey

What are your top 3.....


----------



## bricycle (Jun 12, 2013)

SJ_BIKER said:


> My top 3 tire cleaners are as follows
> Soap and water
> 
> Simple green
> ...




Simple and westleys, goop if real bad.


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Jun 12, 2013)

Will Simple Green clean white tires very well?


----------



## bricycle (Jun 12, 2013)

GiovanniLiCalsi said:


> Will Simple Green clean white tires very well?




Great on Whitewalls.
Lay tire flat, spray entire tire one side, wet a firm nylon brush, spray a 8" area again, scrub and repeat. wipe off with wet but wrung out rag, repeat. flip and repeat previous steps. done.


----------



## kos22us (Jun 12, 2013)

i've used a variety of different products to clean tires for awhile which all worked pretty well, now i only use the john deere ultra guard tire & rubber for cleaning, restoring, protecting

i had never heard of it but read a post about it here on the cabe in the restoration tips section so i bought some and have used it a bunch and deff. stand behind it 100%    works well


----------

